# Resource guarding success stories



## Helen126 (Feb 17, 2021)

First time poster so please be gentle! We have a 5 month old Vizsla girl named Freda. From about 12 weeks we started to see some guarding behaviour, the first we noticed was when she was sat with/on me on the sofa and when my youngest child (4) approached us she lunged at him and snapped, therefore she wasn't allowed on the sofa again. She has also more recently developed into guarding her food and her bed/resting area. My main problem is her behaviour towards my children, she loves them but very much on her terms which I do respect but it seems sometimes unreasonable ie my son was climbing up onto the sofa to be with my husband and Freda was on her bed nearby and she leapt out if her bed and lunged at my child's face. I would say it was somewhere between a snap and a bite, no damage was done to his skin but it did hurt him. She can often walk up to my child for affection and sit in front of them and be petted then get distracted and they will pet her in exactly the same way and she will turn her head and snap. I know kids have to learn boundaries with dogs and I do think mine have done a fab job of that actually but they're not really able to enjoy her with this behaviour.

Anywaaaay sorry for the long post but what I really want to know is has anyone else had a similar set of circumstances and made significant inroads into significantly improve the problem? I hesitate to say solve entirely but at least live harmoniously?

Also worth a mention that we have had many dogs including rescues, we put a lot of time and research into choosing a Vizsla, we selected a good breeder, we put t a lot effort into preparing for her arrival and set up at home and most importantly set very realistic expectations of what a puppy at home with kids would be like and to our surprise the puppy stage has been very good in the main, we have survived some sharkies of course but she's very obedient with commands, she doesn't suffer any separation anxiety, she's not destructive, she loves other dogs and people Inc kids. If you saw her outside of the house you would never suspect she has any obvious behaviour issues. She gets X2 45 mins off lead walks in farmers fields and some short lead walks. We are an active family, she attends puppy classes weekly still and we continue with the training at home. We have a behaviourist coming next week and we are willing to put in all the work of course.

Sorry for the essay but trying to give as much info to see if anyone can relate!! 

Please be kind, I'm very emotional about this and realise the outcome if this isn't resolved is sending her back to the breeder which is such an unbearable thought but my kids safety comes first so naturally emotions are high..

Many thanks in advance


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You are doing the right thing by continuing with puppy classes, and getting a behaviorist involved.
If you haven’t already done so, I would speak with the breeder. Most of the good ones, want to know if a puppy they placed is having a problem.
Feed back from puppy buyers, is part of the way they judge their breeding program. They want/need to know the good, the bad, and the ugly. Your pup might not be the only one in the litter, that has this problem.
There is no reason for someone to be unkind to you on this forum. We are all here to support each other. I really hope the behaviorist can help your pup overcome this issue.


----------



## Helen126 (Feb 17, 2021)

texasred said:


> You doing the right thing by continuing with puppy classes, and getting a behaviorist involved.
> If you haven’t already done so, I would speak with the breeder. Most of the good ones, want to know if a puppy they placed is having a problem.
> Feed back from puppy buyers, is part of the way they judge their breeding program. They want/need to know the good, the bad, and the ugly. Your pup might not be the only one in the litter, that has this problem.
> There is no reason for someone to be unkind to you on this forum. We are all here to support each other. I really hope the behaviorist can help your pup overcome this issue.


Thanks so much for your response. It's reassuring to hear we are doing the right thing. I fed back to the breeder and she's mortified. I'm on a group chat with the other litter mates and of 11 puppies we are the only ones experiencing this 😞. Our breeder has offered to take her over the Christmas period to see if she can correct the issue but I feel like doing that out if our home setting might not be the best approach at this stage and we should work with the behaviourist first. I'd use her offer to take her as an absolute last resort. Fingers crossed I'll hear some good news stories on here to give me hope there could be a good outcome 
Again, many thanks for your kindness.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Totally up to you.
If the behaviorist can start working with you before the Christmas break is over, that sounds like the logical route. If not, I would consider the breeders offer for a short stay, but not longer than a couple of weeks. I’m sure you don’t want to miss her first Christmas.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Some dogs naturally settle in understanding the home leadership dynamics and some don't. She is taking the initiative of being the same leader status and instinctively guarding her resources that she has claimed as her own. This can be objects and/or people. She needs to learn that the humans call the shots and they own everything. She only gets to use things that her owners permit her to use. You can claim them back at anytime you wish and she should understand.

I'm sure the behaviorist will go over appropriate methods of communication and corrective actions to establish an understanding with Freda that will make your bond stronger while solving the guarding issue. The whole family needs to be on board and consistent with the instructions.


----------

